# FreeBSD version on Boot Menu



## balanga (Feb 15, 2020)

Is it possible to include FreeBSD's version on the Boot Menu?


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 16, 2020)

Option 1:
You can modify the "Welcome to FreeBSD" message in the boot menu frame in /boot/lua/drawer.lua, line 202, to print for example "Welcome to FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p2".

Option 2:
You can display the version above the boot menu, in the "brand" section, for that modify in /boot/lua/drawer.lua the `freebsd_brand` section, line 280. To determine the position of the message above the boot menu you need to add empty lines and spaces.

Option 3:
You can create a custom logo next to the boot menu. Copy one of the /boot/lua/logo-*.lua files as draft, rename it, ex logo-custom.lua, modify text (here also you need to add empty lines and spaces to  determine the position of the message), *[EDIT*: Change line `drawer.addLogo("...."), {` to `drawer.addLogo("custom"), {` *]*, add `loader_logo="custom"` in /boot/loader.conf.

All of the solution are static, I don't see any possibility to print the version dynamically, as it is when you log in, the file system is not mounted yet, no executable like uname(1) or freebsd-version(1) available. At any version update the configuration must be updated accordingly .


----------

